# Lake Erie Smallmouth - Video



## Kreish29 (Jul 13, 2013)

Not to be overshadowed by the on fire walleye fishing the smallmouth fishing has been just as hot! Here's the proof:
[YOUTUBE]9ZBfyYwtnqQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow looks like you guys flat out wore them out!! Nice job.


----------



## Kreish29 (Jul 13, 2013)

Thank you, we always wanted to give smallmouth a try and when our walleye boat went down it gave us an excuse to get out and it is tons of fun!


----------



## Wardy (Jun 22, 2009)

Where did you go out of??? When was this??? Nice video.


----------



## Kreish29 (Jul 13, 2013)

Wardy said:


> Where did you go out of??? When was this??? Nice video.


We went out of lake shore park and were working the outside of the main breakwall. This was July 4th weekend.


----------



## Wardy (Jun 22, 2009)

thanks man! I'm going to try to hit the humps early and if they aren't productive I'll try the breakwall.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Nice video,great job on the bass also.Plus the bonus erie red fish.:B


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Took your advice and we went out yesterday evening....biggest of the night....19.75" almost the 20" mark but not quite lol. Good fish but blind in one eye and the size of the body showed.....always fun though!


----------



## Kreish29 (Jul 13, 2013)

Scum_Frog said:


> Took your advice and we went out yesterday evening....biggest of the night....19.75" almost the 20" mark but not quite lol. Good fish but blind in one eye and the size of the body showed.....always fun though!


Nice work! I am hoping to get out there in the next few days, haven't been out in a while.


----------

